# ماذا تعرف عن مراوح الطائرات ؟



## الهليمه (15 يناير 2011)

اليوم حاب أتكلم عن المرواح(Propellers) بشكل مفصل وبسيط وراح أحاول أجمع أكبر ​ 
قدر من المعلومات الأساسية عشان يكون عندنا فكرة واضحة عنها​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_ssgp3696.jpg​ 

تستخدم المراوح (propellers) لتحويل الطاقة الناتجة عن الاحتراق داخل المحرك إلى ​ 
قوة دفع (Thrust) . وبما أن أغلب المحركات الحديثة هي Turbojet أو Turbofan 
فإنه يتم استخدامها لتدوير المراوح.​ 
يكون شكل المروحة أقرب إلى شكل الجناح فلو نظرنا إليها من مقطع جانبي فإننا نشاهد شكل ​ 
الجناح (Airfoil) ​ 
قبل أن أبدء بالشرح عن المروحة يجب أن أتحدث عن بعض المصطلحات الهامة :​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_001.jpg​ 
كل المراوح الحديثة تحتوي على ريشتين (Blades) على الأقل وتكون متصلة في المنتصف ​ 
بقطعة تسمى المحور (Hub) تقوم على تثبيت جميع الريش بعامود التوصيل بالمحرك​ 
(Crankshaft) أو إلى (Reduction Gear box)​ 
كما في الطائرات الكبيرة مثل طائرة C-130​ 
الجزء القريب من المحور أو ال(Hub) في الريشة يسمى (Blade shank)​ 
والجزء البعيد أي على طرف الريشة يسمى (Blade tip)​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_008.jpg​ 
كل ريشة (Blade) تحتوي على حافة أمامية (Leading Edge) ​ 
وحافة خلفية (Trailing Edge) وهناك أيضاً الوتر (Chord line) وهو خط وهمي ​ 
يصل بين الحافتين الأمامية والخلفية. الجزء المنحني من الريشة يسمى (Blade back) ​ 
أما الجزء المستوي أو المستقيم فيسمى (Blade face) والزاوية التي تكون بين مستوى ​ 
دوران الريشة والوتر تسمى بزاوية الريشة (Blade angle)​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_002.jpg​ 
كل ريشة في المروحة تقوم بدور جناح يدور حركة دائرية لينتج لنا عامل الرفع (Lift) وتقوم ​ 
المروحة على سحب الطائرة خلال الهواء​ 
في الطائرات القديمة كانت المروحة تتكون من قطعة واحدة تحتوي على ريشتين وكانت ​ 
مصنوعة من الخشب أو الحديد. وقد كانت ذات شكل ثابت أما الآن فأصبحت كل ريشة على ​ 
حده وأيضاً تتحرك بزاوية بسيطة ​ 
تجتمع كل الريش في المحور ال(Hub) وتثبت عن طريق إستخدام حلقات ربط ​ 
(Clamping rings) كل نهاية ريشة ال(Blade shank) تكون على شكل إسطوانة ​ 
وفي بعض التصاميم تكون نهاية الريشة خارج المحور لذلك تستخدم ال(Blade cuffs) ​ 
وهي قطعة ذات شكل إنسيابي لها نفس شكل ال(Airfoil) مصنوعة من صفائح الألمنيوم​ 
(Sheet metal) أو من الألياف المركبة (Composite). توضع الBlade cuffs ​ 
على الBlade shank وهي تستخدم لزيادة وإنسيابية جريان الهواء لتبريد المحرك ويتم ​ 
تثبيتها عن طريق مواد لاصقة قوية جداً ​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_props051.jpg http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_ssgp3269.jpg​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_003.jpg​ 
نظرية المروحة (Propeller theory) :​ 

عندما تدور المروحة في الهواء تتكون منطقة قليلة الضغط (Low pressure) ​ 
أمام الريشة كما يحدث في جناح الطائرة تندمج مع منطقة عالية الضغط خلف الريشة مما يسمح ​ 
للمروحة بإنتاج معامل الدفع (Thrust) . كمية الدفع المنتجة تعتمد على عاملين هما :​ 
1-زاوية الهجوم (Angle of attack) للريشة ​ 
2-إتجاه الرياح المصاحبة (Relative winds)​ 
هناك عدة قوى تؤثر على فعالية المروحة (Propeller) :​ 
Centrifugal force
Thrust bending force
Torque Bending force
Aerodynamic twisting force
Centrifugal twisting force​ 
وهذا الرسم يوضح القوى المؤثرة على المروحة​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_009.jpg​ 
تقسيم المراوح :​ 
تنقسم المراوح إلى عدة أنواع وتصنيفات :​ 
أول تصنيف من حيث مكان المروحة في الطائرة​ 
إذا كانت في الأمام تسمى (Tractor propeller)​ 
إذا كانت في الخلف تسمى (Pusher-type propeller)​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_floatplane.jpg http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_ssgp4347.jpg​ 
معظم الطائرات تكون مجهزة بالنوع (Tractor propeller)​ 
ولكن يوجد بعض الطائرات البحرية (Seaplanes) والبرمائية (Amphibious) ​ 
تكون مجهزة ب(Pusher-type propeller)​ 
ليس هناك أي إختلاف في الأداء بين النوعين ولكن يعتمد على شكل وتصميم الطائرة والأوضاع ​ 
المحيطة بها مثال على ذلك :​ 
في الطائرات العادية التي لها مسافة قصيرة بين المروحة والأرض من الممكن حدوث إصابة ل​ 
(Pusher-type propeller) لأنه عند تحرك الطائرة بسرعة على الأرض تقوم ​ 
العجلات برمي الحصى والحجاة الصغيرة إلى الخلف ومن الممكن أن تصيب المروحة لذلك ​ 
يفضل إستخدام هذا النوع على الطائرات المائية.​ 
التصنيف الثاني يعتمد على طريقة وضع الريشة (Pitch) :​ 
أبسط نوع هو المروحة الثابتة (Fixed propeller) :​ 
يصمم هذا النوع على حسب نوع الطائرة وسرعتها وسرعة دوران المروحة لذلك إذا كنا نريد أن ​ 
تكون الطائرة ذات أداء متميز في الإقلاع والهبوط نضع الريشة على زاوية صغيرة​ 
(Low blade angle)​ 
وتسمى هذه المروحة ب(climb propeller) ومن ناحية أخرى إذا وضعنا الريشة بزاوية ​ 
كبيرة (High blade angle) تسمح هذه الوضعية بزيادة سرعة الطائرة وكذلك زيادة​ 
الإرتفاع لذلك يعتمد هذا النوع من المراوح على طبيعة إستخدام الطائرة ولذلك يجب تحديد ​ 
زاوية الريشة عند صنع المروحة.​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_props030.jpg​ 
النوع الثاني (Ground adjustable) :​ 
وهي تشبه النوع السابق من حيث أنه لا يمكن تغيير الزاوية في الرحلة ولكن من الممكن تغييرها ​ 
على الأرض. يوجد هذا النوع من المراوح في الطائرات المصنوعة مابين 1920 – 1940​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_078.jpg​ 
النوع الثالث (Controllable pitch): ​ 
يتميز هذا النوع بإمكانية التحكم بزاوية الريشة خلال دورانها ​ 
النوع الرابع (automatic propeller) :​ 
هذا النوع هو الأحدث والأكثر تميز حيث أن قائد الطائرة يحدد السرعة المطلوبة (RPM) ​ 
وتقوم المروحة بإختيار أحسن وضعية للريش بصورة أوتوماتيكية. وتم أيضاً تطوير المراوح ​ 
ليكون بها خاصية الوضع العكسي (Reversible pitch) وهو ما يسمح بدوران المروحة ​ 
بزاوية سلبية (Negative angle) أي أن الريشة لا تعطي دفع ولكن العكس مما تدفع ​ 
الهواء إلى الأمام بدلاً من الخلف. تستخدم هذه الميزة في الهبوط القصير وتساعد في تحرك ​ 
الطائرة على الأرض بصورة سلسة أكثر.​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_041.jpg​ 
أيضاً هناك خاصية (Featherable propeller) :​ 
كلمة (Feather) تعني ريشة الطائر. عند تعطل المحرك وتوقف المروحة عن الدوران ​ 
يصطدم الهواء بالريش مما يشكل عائق يجعل الطائرة تبطئ في الرحلة لذلك يقوم قائد الطائرة ​ 
بإختيار وضعية (Feather) لتكون زاوية الحافة الأمامية والخلفية على مستوى واحد ​ 
وبشكل متوازي.​ 

(هل حاولت أن تضع ذراعك ممدودة خارج نافذة السيارة. ماذا سيحدث إذا يدك ممدودة بشكل ​ 
موازي لتيار الهوائي؟؟ سيكون من السهل عبور الهواء حول يدك وبصورة متوازية لكن ​ 
إجعل زاوية قليلة تحدث بوضع يدك بشكل مائل ماذا سيحدث؟! سوف ترتفع يدك عالياً مع ​ 
دفعة إلى الخلف.!!​ 
http://air.flyingway.com/up/abc/1033_g_12_038.jpg​ 

هذه صورة مختصرة عن المراوح ​ 
تحياتي للجميع​ 
منقوووووول​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 فبراير 2011)

شرح مبسط ومفيد ورائع ويعطي فكرة شاملة


----------

